# Argentine Black and White Male or Female?



## Djatawsome (Feb 21, 2018)

I bought Blue (original name I know) from TegusOnly, I asked for a female he said at the avaliable size sexing wasn't very possible. Blue is now nearly 2 years old (This July) and I see slight jowls that may just be fat or droopy skin. I tried feeling for and looking for spurs and neither see not feel anything. If anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Feb 21, 2018)

My guess would be female. I'm by no means an expert though. I expect dpjm or Walter will be able to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Djatawsome (Feb 21, 2018)

beardeddragon111 said:


> My guess would be female. I'm by no means an expert though. I expect dpjm or Walter will be able to correct me if I'm wrong.


Thank you (kinda hoping Blue is a girl)


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bearded got it right. Congratulations on a very beautiful female.


----------



## Djatawsome (Feb 21, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Bearded got it right. Congratulations on a very beautiful female.


Thank you glad to hear


----------



## onnie0047 (Feb 24, 2018)

As Bearded stated, I also am no expert, but it does look like a FM


----------

